# Cannot get DP301 to work with 1000.2 dish



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

I've tried 2 different 301s, both with the latest firmware P346 and P392 and they get 119 odd, 110 odd, nothing on 129 and 61.5 odd.

My 622 works fine on the dish. Tried hooking the 301 up to the 622 RG6 and same thing. Ran a new line with new connectors and same thing. Also, when I hook up the 301, the 622 loses signal.

Can the 301 work with a 1000.2? Is this a bad LNB? Why does it work fine with the 622? Thanks.


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

Did you run a "check switch"?


----------



## iwannarock1 (Feb 14, 2008)

If you hook up the 301 and it makes the 622 stop working, there's possibly a short somewhere, either in the line, or the receiver. Maybe a stinger is getting shorted in a connector somewhere. 

When you hook up the 301 in place of the 622, are you making the connection through a diplexer like I assume the 622 is hooked up through(disregard if the 622 is only hooked to 1 tv) or are you just pulling the line off the diplexer and connecting it to the 301?

My suggestion to try first, is to take a new cable directly from the LNB port that the 622 is currently running off of, to the receiver (run it right from the dish, in through the front door to the receiver) and run a check switch.Always run a 2nd check switch if something is missing on the 1st one. This will rule out if the receiver is bad. 


Almost always, if you are missing even or odd transpondeers it's in the cable.


----------



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

I hooked the 301 directly without the seperator or anything else. I have done the check switch. I ran a brand new cable with new connectors and it does the same thing on two different 301s. I am going to try a third from the neighbour.


----------



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

Ok, I tried a third 301 on a new direct line of Belden 1694A with brand new Snap N Seal connectors and same thing.

Its either the LNB or the 301 firmware can't understand having four satellites connected (110, 119, 129 and 61.5). They won't even download the guide. They all try and then the screen goes black.

My guess is firmware.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

The 301 should be able to handle 5 satellites. I'll still go with your firmware guess, but for controlling the 1K.2 switch (guess that's really another way of saying can't understand having 4 sats). Have you tried disconnecting 61.5?


----------



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

Problem solved. Changed the 1000.2 to a Dish 500 with DP Twin. Ran that and my 61.5 dish with DP Dual into a DPP44 I had spare and all is good. The 301 check switch worked fast and showed all sats even/odd.

I am using all the same lines. The 301 must have trouble with 129 and 61.5 at the same time.

I had planned to change the dish in the spring since 129 is pathetically underpowered, but this got me out there in the snow.

I will soon have a 1000.2 for sale on ebay. It is really a poor solution for a three sat dish.


----------



## davejacobson (Mar 14, 2005)

peano said:


> I will soon have a 1000.2 for sale on ebay. It is really a poor solution for a three sat dish.


The 1000.2 is a good solution but not for old recievers.I have had problems with the 301s on DPP stuff so its either use and old dish with your 301 or get a current reciever


----------



## mattfast1 (Mar 26, 2008)

The 301/311 and other "transitional" equipment (111, 50x, 510) sometimes has issues with the DPP1k.2.

Don't know why you were on both 129 and 61.5 at the same time anyway, unless you needed 129 for locals and 61.5 for international? Just a guess.


----------

